# Official: Canon PowerShot G7 X



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 15, 2014)

```
<p>The PowerShot G7 X is a premium high-performance camera that puts exciting and impressive capabilities in a sophisticated, compact package. It starts with the sensor: a large and light-grabbing 1.0-inch, 20.2 Megapixel* High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor powered by Canon’s latest generation DIGIC 6 Image Processor for beautifully rendered low-light photography up to ISO 12800. The IS lens is a f/1.8 (W)–f/2.8 (T) that puts more in your frame while staying bright to the maximum 4.2x Optical Zoom (24mm–100mm), with a 9-blade circular aperture diaphragm for artistic background blur, and a minimum focus range of just 5cm for precise macro shooting. Wi-Fi®**- and NFC-enabled***, the PowerShot G7 X is selfie-ready with a high-resolution multi-angle capacitive 3.0-inch touch panel LCD. Shooting is a joy with High-Speed AF (0.14 sec.), 31 AF points, full-resolution continuous shooting up to 6.5 fps and 1080p/60p HD video. Designed to provide stellar images, the PowerShot G7 X is a compact digital camera powered to inspire your most impressive photography. And it delivers.</p>
<div id="attachment_17336" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption aligncenter"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/EC378_09.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-17336" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/EC378_09-575x383.jpg" alt="Canon PowerShot G7 X Rear - Click for Larger" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon PowerShot G7 X Rear – Click for Larger</p></div>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Canon PowerShot G7 X Features</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>New 1.0-inch, 20.2 Megapixel* High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor combined with Canon’s powerful DIGIC 6 Image Processor creates the Canon HS SYSTEM for outstanding low-light performance up to ISO 12800, enhanced image quality, and fast operation.</li>
<li>A bright f/1.8 (W) – f/2.8 (T), 4.2x Optical Zoom (24mm–100mm), 9-blade iris diaphragm and IS equipped lens enables you to capture more in your frame, and is ideal for low-light conditions or using shallow depth-of-field for dramatic, soft backgrounds. Focus range starts at 2.0 in. for Macro and 1.3 ft. for Tele.</li>
<li>Selfie-ready multi-angle capacitive 3.0″ touch panel LCD with a screen resolution of 1,040K dots for a sharp, clear display and easy operation and sharing.</li>
<li>High-Speed AF (0.14 sec.) greatly improves focus speed. 31 AF points provide an expanded and more accurate focus area. Paired with continuous shooting speeds of up to 6.5 fps and the removal of buffer time, you can get your best shot in full resolution.</li>
<li>For easy Wi-Fi® connectivity**, built-in NFC (Near Field Communication) allows quick and simple pairing to a compatible Android™ device***.</li>
<li>Capture stunning 1080p/60p Full HD video for lifelike images and convenient playback on an HDTV via the HDMI output. Record at up to 60 frames per second for even more detailed, superb results in MP4 format.</li>
<li>Intelligent IS automatically chooses from eight different modes to optimize image stabilization for virtually shake-free images in a wide variety of conditions.</li>
<li>Convenient control ring, exposure dial, and mode dial provide intuitive manual adjustment.</li>
<li>Shoot breathtaking images and video of the stars with Star Mode designed to better capture the brilliance and wonder of the night sky.</li>
</ul>
<div id="attachment_17338" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption aligncenter"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/g7xscreen.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-17338" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/g7xscreen-575x383.jpg" alt="Canon PowerShot G7 X in Selfie Mode - Click for Larger" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon PowerShot G7 X in Selfie Mode – Click for Larger</p></div>
<p><strong>Canon PowerShot G7 X $699: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1080917-REG/canon_9546b001_powershot_g7_x_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAG7X.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | Amazon</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## tayassu (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, it is as expected, but a great little camera specwise... Let's see about IQ and AF, but I'm hoping for the best. Also, a very good price, 700$, Sony's RX100III is @ 800$ at B&H.  Very happy about this development in Canon's pocketable camera strategy, I now have to decide whether I need an EVF or 30mm more and a touchscreen...


----------



## melbournite (Sep 15, 2014)

I think I'm more excited about this little camera than the 7DII.


----------



## Vossie (Sep 15, 2014)

DP-Review have posted their first impressions: http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-powershot-g7-x


----------



## jwilbern (Sep 15, 2014)

Typo on B+H site (35 mm equivalent: 24-1000 mm)!! Now, that would be revolutionary.


----------



## melbournite (Sep 15, 2014)

Vossie said:


> DP-Review have posted their first impressions: http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-powershot-g7-x



Thanks for sharing. If video quality matches the RX100's, then I might be doing a swap.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm going to wait until the price drops to $550


----------



## Zv (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow this looks like an awesome compact camera from Canon. I'm actually a little bit interested. 

That Panasonic LX-100 also looks tempting. Exciting times! ;D


----------



## andrewflo (Sep 15, 2014)

Does anybody know if that little pop up flash is tiltable for bouncing?


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you mean I might be able to drop-kick my Sony NEX5's into the recycle? Finally??

I realize there's a huge difference between the RX/G7X series and the APS-C NEX/Alpha series. For wandering around with something lightweight, compact, and powerful, the NEX/Alpha have become a little large for my tastes.

Further, of three of us who own(ed) four of the NEX, two cameras are dead and one is on it's last legs. One of my two NEX died a few months ago of a strange disease (I'm sure it has to do with cheap electrical components). I'm not sure what Sony's MTF is for those things but somehow I trust Canon a bit more.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2014)

Vossie said:


> DP-Review have posted their first impressions: http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-powershot-g7-x



The bit about the Canon lens having a wider aperture over most of the range overlap with the RX100-III is interesting. Since the G7 X likely has the same (Sony) sensor, that's a double win for the Canon - broader range and brighter.


----------



## hachu21 (Sep 15, 2014)

andrewflo said:


> Does anybody know if that little pop up flash is tiltable for bouncing?


 Unfortunately, not possible (in dpr review).


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 15, 2014)

Just a nit for the administrator of this site:

If you are going to copy text into a thread and that text has an "*", please also copy the explaination of the astrisk. 

For example

20.2 Megapixel* 
Wi-Fi®**- and NFC-enabled***

We all know how manufacturers like to hide the important details under that "*". I think it is important to include those details in the threads.


----------



## kennephoto (Sep 15, 2014)

So im curious to know if this is better than my eos m. I like my eos m but if this can do everything the eos m can but faster and even more portable then I might be looking at this camera. I just use my eos m for portablility, eBay, and video stuff.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2014)

kennephoto said:


> So im curious to know if this is better than my eos m. I like my eos m but if this can do everything the eos m can but faster and even more portable then I might be looking at this camera. I just use my eos m for portablility, eBay, and video stuff.



Bigger sensor on the M means better low light performance. Interchangeable lenses mean you are not limited to 24-100mm.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Vossie said:
> 
> 
> > DP-Review have posted their first impressions: http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-powershot-g7-x
> ...


Maybe they are using DO technology to keep the lens size down.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 15, 2014)

I wish they'd use a DPAF sensor in this little cameras. The little cameras frequently have focusing issues, especially for video.
Video performance will be the deciding factor for me on this one. The Sony RX100 mkIII apparently nails video


----------



## Zv (Sep 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> kennephoto said:
> 
> 
> > So im curious to know if this is better than my eos m. I like my eos m but if this can do everything the eos m can but faster and even more portable then I might be looking at this camera. I just use my eos m for portablility, eBay, and video stuff.
> ...



Plus the M has a hotshoe which means about a million different lighting configurations are possible with it if you're into off camera flash.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 15, 2014)

The body looks about the same width as the EOS-M. It is a tad taller than the EOS-M. With the lens retracted, It will definitely be thinner than the EOS-M with the 22mm. That make it a lot more pocketable
I can see this camera will be a good compliment for the EOS=M, not necessarily a replacement.
Let us see some review on IQ and AF speed. Also let see how well balance will it be in actual use. The Sony RX100 is "lens heavy" and you have to hold it tight. Otherwise the camera may fall due to the heavy lens.


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sure. Guess its up to each buyer to decide what is best for them.




Zv said:


> Wow this looks like an awesome compact camera from Canon. I'm actually a little bit interested.
> 
> That Panasonic LX-100 also looks tempting. Exciting times! ;D


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 15, 2014)

For this price range, RX100M3 and LX100 will be better choice for me.


----------



## sanjosedave (Sep 15, 2014)

Just read that the LX-100 will have 4k video...interesting time...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 15, 2014)

Same size as the RX100II, a Canon first for a P&S with a top sensor. Nice.

Weight 50% more than RX100II, not nice at all, but the lens is much faster at the long end which is very nice. So a pick your poison, faster lens or deal with a bit more weight. EDIT: weight is actually only 8% more than the RX100 (originally a with battery for one and without for the other comparison was done by accident)


Seems like there is now a viable RX100 alternative.

I wonder if the UI is a bit nicer than on the RX100 too?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 15, 2014)

Although the new Lumix actually seems to potentially be the best of them all. Although the weight is now nearing 2x the RX100II, although the size isn't too much larger. So it depends upon how you feel about the weight.

And man 4k too.

More and more I think canon dropped the ball on locking 4k out of the 7D2.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 15, 2014)

It seems like there isn't going to be an EOS-M III.


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 15, 2014)

This reminds me when Isuzu produced the Rodeo SUV which sold very well. Honda was scrambling desperately for an SUV at the time for that was the market. So Honda turned to Isuzu to rebadge the Rodeo and sell it through Honda dealerships as the Passport. Some consumers fell for it and the worst was several publications that do annual auto surveys, people actually rated the Passport higher in quality simply cause it was a Honda.

Seems Canon is having a similar dilemma....

Can you spot the Canon model below?




LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Same size as the RX100II, a Canon first for a P&S with a top sensor. Nice.
> 
> Weight 50% more than RX100II, not nice at all, but the lens is much faster at the long end which is very nice. So a pick your poison, faster lens or deal with a bit more weight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stu_bert (Sep 15, 2014)

Etienne said:


> I wish they'd use a DPAF sensor in this little cameras. The little cameras frequently have focusing issues, especially for video.
> Video performance will be the deciding factor for me on this one. The Sony RX100 mkIII apparently nails video



If it's a sony sensor, then they'd need to license DPAF from Canon 

I would expect the AF from Canon to be as good as the Sony.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Sep 15, 2014)

Why is Canon so in love with 20.2 mp sensors?


----------



## hachu21 (Sep 16, 2014)

And more "X" to come!
But with a big zoom this time...


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 16, 2014)

Impressive. Finally I have a reason to sell my s95.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 16, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Impressive. Finally I have a reason to sell my s95.



I don't think I've used my S95 all this year. Never occurred to me that anyone might buy it. How much value could it possibly have?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2014)

distant.star said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive. Finally I have a reason to sell my s95.
> ...



My 6 year old loves using it. If it breaks, she gets the S100 next...everyone needs a backup camera.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 16, 2014)

kennephoto said:


> So im curious to know if this is better than my eos m. I like my eos m but if this can do everything the eos m can but faster and even more portable then I might be looking at this camera. I just use my eos m for portablility, eBay, and video stuff.



It should have a bit better dynamic range at ISO100-200 than the EOS M, but otherwise it will have worse IQ.
But EOS M is way the heck bigger. At that point I'd rather use a full on DSLR. This cam is something you can toss in a pocket and take to a gathering/party/walk/basically every time you step out of the house. Before, the Sny RX100 was the only one that was that small, but still had some reasonablish degree of image quality, but now you also have this as an option (maybe the new Lumix as well, that one might have a bit better IQ than this and the SONY, perhaps, and also has 4k video, it does weigh more and it's a bit bigger, perhaps still just small enough to be a true small pocket anywhere cam as these are too but not sure yet). Anyway the SNR of this (or the SONY) certainly won't match the EOS M.


----------



## Zv (Sep 16, 2014)

The Canon walkthrough video of the G7X is quite interesting. I noticed they mention manual focus peaking as a feature, not seen that mentioned anywhere thought it might interest some.

http://youtu.be/0-8-WV1Zqi4


----------

